# best job for lazy dumb people?



## koalendo (Nov 28, 2021)

translation seems like a good one to me.


----------



## Kroker (Nov 29, 2021)

Call center


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Nov 29, 2021)

Rope


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Nov 29, 2021)

Some factory job


----------



## Primordial (Nov 29, 2021)

koalendo said:


> translation seems like a good one to me.


litter picker, just walk slow and pick up trash with a stick


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Nov 29, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> litter picker, just walk slow and pick up trash with a stick


Ngl sounds like a sweet job, unfortunately has negative effect on SMV compared to being homeless


----------



## quakociaptockh (Nov 29, 2021)

Onlyfans.


----------



## Laikyn (Nov 30, 2021)

stocking shelfs in supermarkets


----------



## one job away (Nov 30, 2021)

koalendo said:


> translation seems like a good one to me.


According to tiktok: welder. In all the welding tiktoks you see welder bragging about how much they make and don’t even realize how retarded they sound.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 30, 2021)

management


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 30, 2021)

Literally any job that doesn't require a degree. 90% of people are lazy and dumb.


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Nov 30, 2021)

Uber


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Literally any job that doesn't require a degree. 90% of people are lazy and dumb.


jfl is that Gaia in your sig?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 30, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> jfl is that Gaia in your sig?


No lmfao.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 30, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> Some factory job


I wrecked a machine once when I zoned out and messed up mounting parts


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 1, 2021)

Primary school teacher


+ you're surrounded by 95% female colleagues


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 1, 2021)

programmer


----------



## ChadFucksYourOneitis (Dec 1, 2021)

Programmer , you need to be lazy enough to write short codes and dumb enough to make them easy to read.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Dec 1, 2021)

Kroker said:


> Call center


Ngl, very nice job. I sit at home and pick up calls every few mins for $15/hour


----------



## Kroker (Dec 1, 2021)

Rush said:


> Ngl, very nice job. I sit at home and pick up calls every few mins for $15/hour


Home? thats even better


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Dec 1, 2021)

Kroker said:


> Home? thats even better


fr lol. another good job I had was a summer camp counselor. Spent whole summer getting vitamin D on the beach and going to water parks for $13/hour. There are a lot of jobs for lazy people out there which pay rlly good. Its about working smart not hard tbh


----------



## Kroker (Dec 1, 2021)

Rush said:


> fr lol. another good job I had was a summer camp counselor. Spent whole summer getting vitamin D on the beach and going to water parks for $13/hour. There are a lot of jobs for lazy people out there which pay rlly good. Its about working smart not hard tbh


Words. "its about working smart not hard"


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 1, 2021)

tolbooth operator, security guard, bin man, male prostitute


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Looksmaxed GigaChad (Dec 1, 2021)

.me admin


----------



## ChristianChad (Dec 1, 2021)

Rush said:


> Ngl, very nice job. I sit at home and pick up calls every few mins for $15/hour


And do what exactly? What do you tell them? 
What do I do if I'm not NT enough for call center? Rope? 
Is it hard to get educated on what to do and learn tthee protocls?


----------



## Lihito (Dec 1, 2021)

koalendo said:


> translation seems like a good one to me.


White monkey in China and nearby countries . English teaching in Asia if you are not to lazy


----------



## Lihito (Dec 1, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Primary school teacher
> 
> 
> + you're surrounded by 95% female colleagues


The HALO and attention male chad profesors get in my school is unreal


----------



## Lihito (Dec 1, 2021)

Looksmaxed GigaChad said:


> .me admin


I heard they pay in Bitcoin for discord Admin. Not sure for looksmax and foruma in general????


----------



## FuckMyLife (Dec 1, 2021)

Are you just lazy or do you have ADHD?


----------



## andy9432 (Dec 1, 2021)

Trannymax, then onlyfans.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Dec 1, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> And do what exactly? What do you tell them?
> What do I do if I'm not NT enough for call center? Rope?
> Is it hard to get educated on what to do and learn tthee protocls?


Greet them, find out why they called, get their name, phone #, email, etc. Then transfer them or tell them that they will get a call back. The call centers teach the protocols, they are not that hard. You do need to be NT and assertive tho


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Dec 1, 2021)

FuckMyLife said:


> Are you just lazy or do you have ADHD?


ADHD doesn't exist


----------

